# PTE - A or IELTS - Which one to take?



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

For subclass 189 AUS PR 

I need to give English test once again to get 10 or 20 points from it.

Which one I should give PTE - A or IELTS General?

I gave IELTS twice ---

Below are my scores

1st attempt - R: 8.5 S:7.5 L:8 W:5.5 (This score will not allow me to apply)

2nd attempt - R:8 S:7.5 L:7.5 W:6 (This score will allow me to apply but no points)

Please suggest thinking of moving towards PTE - A ?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Banerj,
Read through the PTE - A thread on this forum. Many people switched over to PTE after failing to attain good scores in IELTS.
looking at your IELTS score it seems you are good but only lack in writing skills.
I guess if you take PTE you can attain 65 in Writing easily.

Practice makes you perfect and I would suggest practicing more on Essays. Key is to summarise everything within the word limit.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Numerous threads existing on this topic with Pros & Cons listed out. Use the search function to look for the threads and go through.


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

PTE -A is much easy. Book within 15 days. result within 3 days. No frustrating wait period like IELTS gives.

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 55 pts

Next Steps
XX/08/2015 - Invite | :fingerscrossed::confused2:
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/09/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/09/2015 - Visa Grant_


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

PTE-A ..what else! 

I scored full marks in that in my first attempt.. So, I highly recommend that..


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

rkoushik2000 said:


> PTE-A ..what else!
> 
> I scored full marks in that in my first attempt.. So, I highly recommend that..


Thats wonderful Koushik

Can you please tell me the best material for practice.


I am confused with Macmilan or PTE - A kit for $39/59?

I really want work hard but dont know where to start from.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PTE-A seems to be the HOT CAKE these days...

People are able to secure more points easily.

* Easy to secure TEST Dates within a months time
* Quick Results


IELTS the OLD English Language Test seems to loose its Proprietorship for IMMI purposes after DIBP roped in other tests LIKE PTE....

People often complain that they receive good marks in 3 sections but are under-marked in 1 section.

* Very difficult to secure test date, have to wait or nearly 2 months (in India)
* Results after 13 days of exam

BOTTOM line is that, you would have to prepare properly irrespective of the exam you would be taking up.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Necessarily not true for everyone. I would say the booking part is much easy in PTE A and the scoring part is sometime illogical and nasty. Because everything is judged through software (Versant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Being said that, I am not a British Council or IDP fan who is forcing you to choose IELTS. 
As per my experience Pearson software to evaluate essay and written text is utterly dumb Automated essay scoring - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and that's why people who fail to get required score in IELTS writing find PTE a life save (including me). What I feel if writing is only problem then definitely choose PTE A, it mostly proves a better choice.


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

I scored a perfect 8 in my second attempt in IELTS but still I would say IELTS is a very unfair test and both the British council and idp have set the lowest possible benchmark in customer service in India atleast. I had to bear this unfair treatment silently as this was a mandatory test for non native speakers. I can say that they have zero percent transparency in every process right from slot booking to test conduct to evaluation And even for revaluation.One feels like this is the last operating unit of the British east india company in India. Sorry if it sounds like a rant. But just wanted to warn visa aspirants from the obvious trap


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

i have the same problem, did ielts twice, easily got 7+ for speaking listening and reading, but for writing I got 6 and 6.5. I already booked PTE in june, just want to have a try, if my pte score is far worse than ielts, i will take my 3rd ielts test


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

ausbanerj said:


> Thats wonderful Koushik
> 
> Can you please tell me the best material for practice.
> 
> ...


Go to pte thread. You can get materials shared for free.


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

rkoushik2000 said:


> PTE-A ..what else!
> 
> I scored full marks in that in my first attempt.. So, I highly recommend that..


Hi rkoushik2000,

I am also planning to write PTE - A in Chennai. Could you please share more details and your preparation strategy/experience for this exam.

Thanks,
Naveen


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> i have the same problem, did ielts twice, easily got 7+ for speaking listening and reading, but for writing I got 6 and 6.5. I already booked PTE in june, just want to have a try, if my pte score is far worse than ielts, i will take my 3rd ielts test


Hi,

I am also planning to take PTE A test. Can u tell me When is your test date in June and where you are going to attend the test


----------



## hndsm16 (Jul 12, 2015)

I am new here and want to apply for immigration. Can you people who recently got approval from ACS share ur experience regarding assessment result. I have 9+ yrs experience and I heard that ACS don't consider atleast 2yrs experience , reason being its used to reach to skill level... can anyone just share his/her assessment result.. I will be very thankful if you can share ur reference letter content/wording. and what documents you have sent to ACS , as lot of people are mentioning that their experience is not considered with insufficient document as explanation . Thanks


----------



## naseef (Jul 9, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Banerj,
> Read through the PTE - A thread on this forum. Many people switched over to PTE after failing to attain good scores in IELTS.
> looking at your IELTS score it seems you are good but only lack in writing skills.
> I guess if you take PTE you can attain 65 in Writing easily.
> ...


Wow.. your PTE-A marks are awesome . I need to get 8 each in IELTS or 79 each for PTE, which one do you suggest IELTS or PTE-A? Would you be able to send me some study materials for PTE. Thanks.


----------



## robinmalhotra (Sep 25, 2015)

Is anybody writing PTE in nov 2015 in Gurgaon/Delhi? Probably we can team up and practice


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

I will be at the side of PTE and definitely not IELTS for ever. 

Based on your score in IELTS, you can easily get a top score in IELTS which will get you 20 points straight away. 

Go for PTE. All the best!


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Mohan Babu said:


> I will be at the side of PTE and definitely not IELTS for ever.
> 
> Based on your score in IELTS, you can easily get a top score in IELTS which will get you 20 points straight away.
> 
> Go for PTE. All the best!


You mean to say "Based on your score in IELTS, you can easily get a top score in PTE?"""...


----------



## Rocket786 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Hi dude need your help*

*I am impressed. 
I gave pte 2 times in first attempt I lacked 5 points in reading and in second attempt I got less in writing and listening. 
Can you please guide me how to score good marks in pte or should I try ielts 
Please pm me with guidance and study material 


rkoushik2000 said:



PTE-A ..what else! 

I scored full marks in that in my first attempt.. So, I highly recommend that..

Click to expand...

*


----------



## sushantnagpal (Nov 21, 2015)

i am taking PTE A , tomorrow , any one can give last minute tips so that i can get 65 atleast .


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi I have got the below in PTE-A.Is this valid to get 10 points under skilled migration ?
S: 81
L: 67
R: 67
W:67
Does enabling skills also to be counted ?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes right, you can claim 10 points for "English Language Ability".
How can I prove I have proficient English?

Congratualtion 



sukhant said:


> Hi I have got the below in PTE-A.Is this valid to get 10 points under skilled migration ?
> S: 81
> L: 67
> R: 67
> ...


----------



## bumesh316 (Dec 9, 2016)

Before going to attempt PTE Academic test better to know more about it and have clear understanding of the text pattern and marking. PTE/IELTS both have different pattern and required different preparation strategy.


----------

